# Liberty Reervoir



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

*Liberty Reservoir*

Any one kayak-fish at Liberty Reservoir? I’m going to try it for the first time this year. I have the permit and plan to take the kayak out there first nice day next week. The only problem with Liberty is that you have commit your boat to Liberty or the two other Baltimore reservoirs because of zebra muscles. I convinced myself that I “need” a second kayak so I can dedicate my old cobra navigator to Liberty.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I thought Liberty Reservior has some stupid rule of of No Kayak Fishing.
You are allowed to kayak in the reservior but not kayak fish. Did they lift this ban? Check out this thread.

http://www.paddling.net/message/showThread.html?fid=fishing&tid=177250

Rod


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

fishingrod said:


> I thought Liberty Reservior has some stupid rule of of No Kayak Fishing.
> You are allowed to kayak in the reservior but not kayak fish. Did they lift this ban? Check out this thread.
> 
> http://www.paddling.net/message/showThread.html?fid=fishing&tid=177250
> ...


Unbelievable, I just talked to the reservoir management and its true; you can kayak or you can fish but you cannot kayak and fish! Well at least they are going to refund my $50.
Also, on the bright side, they said they plan to allow kayak fishing in 2006.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Fish Bait,

That's good to hear they are going to refund your money and they are going lift this ban next year. You may want to check out Triadelphia and Rocky Gorge Reservoirs. They maybe a little bit farther but they are managed by the WSSC and do not have the reservoir only restrictions like the B-more reservoirs. Where else do you kayak fish? Let me know if you ever want to meet up to do some yak fishing, I live in Columbia, MD.

Rod


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fish Bait said:


> Also, on the bright side, they said they plan to allow kayak fishing in 2006.


How about Loch Raven? Always loved that place when I was going to Towson State. Fishing Loch Raven or golfing at Pine View or Longview (been at least twenty years, and Pierce's Plantation I hear is gone) I believe, were two of the past-times we enjoyed as college boys (well, at least during the daylight hours, now night time, plead the fifth).

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Shaggy
Pierce's Plantation Has reopened,New owners and renovated


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, but not intentionally taking this thread totally "off-topic", but how is the food (used to be fantastic), and prices, (place I remembered wasn't really "cheap", but at least you got what you paid for!).

Have Jeep will travel  

Might want to go out for dinner one night!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Shaggy
I havn't been there since they reopened.
I'm sure the prices are on the high side , but you only live once


----------

